# The Club Nintendo Animal Crossing New Leaf Posters have a typo on it.



## Dommy (Feb 17, 2014)

Okay so remember the Poster set you can get from Club Nintendo? Well after buying it, I  was excited then finally got  it 7 days after purchase. So I taped both of em onto my wall and then boom perfect! The next day I look at the 2nd poster that shows you all the villagers + their names and I noticed something. The last line, the Wolf Villagers. I look at Fang's Name, it says "Freya" then Freya's name is "Dobie". Dobie was an actual villager only present in the first Animal Crossing as an islander, for some reason the person designing the poster put his name as Freya's and Freya's name as Fang's. What do you think? Do you think this was on purpose to refference Dobie or just a complete typo?

Freya: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Freya
Fang:  http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Fang
Dobie: http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Dobie

(I bought my poster 2 days after the posters were released, I just never posted a thread about em)

Poster Set: https://club.nintendo.com/rewards-details/a/45002.do


----------



## Ras (Feb 17, 2014)

Barold is listed as Barry.  I heard Tutu is wrong, but I don't even know who Tutu is.


----------



## toxapex (Feb 18, 2014)

It has a bunch of typos. The Tutu thing is like this. Nate is shown as "Dozer", who hasn't been in the games since the first AC games. Groucho is listed as "Nate", Tutu is listed as "Groucho", and Tutu's name isn't on the poster. i was wondering who else noticed all these mistakes, haha.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 18, 2014)

Did PRIMA make the posters? 

Okay that was a joke. Anyway, it might just be a translation error, or maybe there was a GC copy and they just sent modified copies, only they forgot to change some names.


----------



## Seastar (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh goodness. They didn't pay any attention to what all the villagers names were. You should always double or triple check and they didn't!


----------



## Ras (Feb 18, 2014)

Well, the first frame I bought was the cheap kind that has four edges that slide off that make up the frame, and you sandwich the art between the backer and the plastic cover and then put the edges back on.  I have found by going to several stores that those cheap kinds are a little smaller than 22x28.  So, I went to Michaels, where they are having a buy one, get one free sale.  I got two frames that were a little more expensive (but the second was free!), and it is heavier-duty--you lift the back off and the clear cover remains attached to the frame.  Put the art down, put the back back on, fits perfectly.  And, these posters are just plain beautiful.  I have never been a poster guy, probably because posters always meant to me something you tacked right up on the wall, and they got ripped, and they got holes.  Seeing these in frames, I'm probably going to take the Club Nintendo poster offers a little more seriously now.


----------



## oak (Feb 18, 2014)

I got the posters a few days ago too, and they have tons of typos lmao. It's pretty bad, I prefer the second poster better. c:


----------



## peniny (Feb 18, 2014)

i actually just ordered these today! 
i'm sorta disappointed in all the typos, but i love animal crossing enough to overlook it! xD


----------



## Stacie (Feb 18, 2014)

There was a Legend of Zelda poster obtained with club nintendo points that had an art flaw on it and they sent out new posters to everyone.  Maybe we'll be sent new posters for these as well?


----------



## INeedACNL (Feb 19, 2014)

Speaking of typos, when you click a full town, the message it gives you "The visitor limit has exceeded for the t" something along those lines. I'm sure it meant to say 'town', but that is a thoughtless typo ._.


----------



## Pixlplume (Feb 20, 2014)

The quality of the actual poster is great!
The typos, are not.
These are the following villagers mislabeled: (Bold is actual name)
*Nate* - Dozer
*Groucho* - Nate
*Tutu* - Groucho
*Naomi* - Yoko
*Quillson* - Quilliam XD
*Eugene* -  Sonny (wat.)
*Walt* - Skip
*Sprinkle* - Sprinkles
*Fang* - Freya
*Freya* - Dobie

*GRAND TOTAL:* 10/333
Not bad, but why? 

I get it, they're free and the posters look great. But it's just a little disheartening.


----------



## Dartpaw (May 12, 2014)

Well, luckily Nintendo sent fixed posters as an apology  I kept the bad poster and gave my sister the good poster. The few typos don't really bother me, it's the visual aesthetics that I like <3 though I corrected them in pen regardless.


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 12, 2014)

Seriously? Haha that is so dumb. I could have labeled the poster better from my own memory.


----------



## Dartpaw (May 12, 2014)

Sadly I can't ^^; I had to read the post above mine to find out which were wrong. While looking over my poster, I ended up practically playing Where's Waldo looking for the animals to correct. At that point it seriously made me wish I had "Control F" in real life.


----------

